# impossible de se connecter avec le modem LG LDU-1900D wana



## Amine-82 (3 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

je viens d'acquérir un mac,je suis nouveau de ce système d'exploitation,le premier prob que j'ai rencontré c'est avec mon modem 3G de wana,normalement sur pc une fois le modem inséré l'ordinateur le reconnait,mais c pas le cas avec le mac,est ce que vous pouvez m'aider pour que je puisse l'installer et me connecter.

Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Février 2009)

Modem USB, n'est-il pas ? 

Se procurer un modem Ethernet.


----------



## Amine-82 (3 Février 2009)

c bon j'ai pu régler le prob,
Merci


----------



## p.praud (6 Février 2009)

Bonjour, 
j'ai le même problème avec mon modem SAGEM USB également. Comment as-tu fait ? As-tu changé le modem ? Mais, moi j'étais déjà sur Mac os 10.3.9.

Merci

Philippe P


----------



## samhall33 (11 Février 2009)

salut amine, 
j'epère savoir comment t'as résolu le problème, car j'ai un macbook pro et je me suis procuré le nouveau modem LDU-1900, walo le premier jour, après ils m'ont donné un cd qui contient le logiciel : à glisser dans le dossier applications, ça a marché chez eux à l'agence, mais chez moi walo il me donne un message que l'extension ne marche pas
si je veux k ça marche je dois supprimer le logiciel avec "Appdelete" et refaire comme la première fois.
je viens de télécharger une mise à jour du site wana, j'espère k ça va marcher.
j'espère kça marche chez vous et me dire comment avza vous fait .
merci


----------



## yusuf (25 Octobre 2009)

bnjr  a ts j'ai un pb grave sur mon mac 
en effet  j'utilise modem wana sur mac le kllle je suis obliger de le redémarré manuellement après chaque utilisation du modem. (quand je veux faire suspendre l'activité je vois un message afficher comme koi je doit redémarré mon mac manuellement) eske vs pouvais me donner la solution parcke la ç'est le bordellllll. 
merci


----------



## sole (23 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Je suis nouvelle dans le système Mac, et j'aimerai bien que quelqu'un m'expliqueen détails la procédure à suivre, pour faire fonctionner le LG 1900 de Wana sur le Mac book.
J'ai essayé de télécharger les driver du site de Wana, et quand je dézipe le fichier, je trouve une icone LG en rouge ,que je bascule vers application.
Par la suite, je clique sur l'icone LG,a fin de faire fonctioner Mon modem, et il me demande de regler les parametre de Réseaux.
Je vais sur préference, Réseaux, mais dans la liste ,je ne trouve pas de LG??
Merci de me repondre.


----------

